# Silica gel packs in your camera bag



## TheGreatGonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in a very humid area and I was giving some thought to putting some silica gel packs in the lens sections of my camera bag.  Is this overkill or would there be any harmful effects from keeping desiccant with the glass?  My thought is that it simply provide a little extra protection against moisture.
Thanks,
Gonzo


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

Should be okay doing that.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

Assuming you are talking about the little packets that come in packaging for electronics and such, there may be a better option. At the gun supply stores and sporting goods shops they sell larger more effective packets than the ones that come in packing material, used primarily for putting in gun safes. These are about the size of a baseball, and can be recharged by placing them in the oven at 150 degrees for an hour or so. One wouldn't take up any more room than a 50mm lens, but would do a much better job than the packets. I highly recommend them if you are looking to keep the moisture out of anything. I use them in many places in my home (gun safes, powder magazine, cabinets with baking goods, pantry etc etc.) and they work very well.

ETA just remember to recharge them after a while if it is really humid (follow instructions in package).  They can be a breeding ground for mold and mildew.


----------



## flameshots (Mar 2, 2011)

Yup, I live in Atlanta and I won't let a Silica gel pack go to waste. Every pair of shoes, or handbag my wife buys has one or two in it. They are great for preventing mold and moisture from infiltrating your lenses.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2011)

desiccant


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 2, 2011)

I shoot a lot in cold weather and try to keep one in my bag.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

I have several of these Archival Methods Desiccant Canisters (Metal Case) 53-001 B&H so I can put them in the oven, cook out the moisture they have absorbed, and use them over and over again.

I put 2 in each case, backpack, bag.


----------



## gummibear (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry I am so late in getting back to my own thread.  I had an unexpected work trip and I did not have time to spend much time on the computer on the road.  As Stradawhovious referenced, I was talking about the slightly larger version that I use in my gunsafe.  It sounds like others already use the same method, so I feel pretty safe going that route.  Thanks for all the feedback.
Gonzo


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 6, 2011)

But the silica gel packs make such tasty snacks when you are on a long outing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 6, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> desiccant




I think I have issues with something called 'Moisture Muncher'...... I'm not sure yet. :lmao:


----------

